# Delilah goes Winners Bitch



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I am proud to announce that

Beauvoir's Swing on a Star (Delilah)

finally went WB and Best of Opposite over a Special which was good for 2 points! All I can say is...... FINALLY! She has gone Reserve in three of the last four shows, though I understand that this is common with a "color". 

Yesterday Delilah showed beautifully, but unfortunately my handler has two bitch clients right now and it was decided that she would go back in on the White puppy bitch (very nice bitch from the Grandeur Kennel). For those of you who don't know handler politics, this pretty much signals the judge that you want the Poodle you stay on to win. That's the way the dog toy bounces. 

Today, she showed OK, but my handler stayed on her and it was still good enough to go Winner's Bitch. Funny thing...... I held Delilah out from our Specialty because there were 20+ bitches and big name handlers in from out of state. Turns out, Delilah was at least as good as anyone else in the ring. The Special she beat today was WB at the Specialty for 5 point major. Just goes to show that you have to believe in your dog. If you don't show, you can't win. So 2 points down; 13 points to go. 

Sorry..... no pictures, but she looked awesome!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Carol:

Great news and a big CONGRATULATIONS, to you, your handler and your girl.

It is no small feat to show a bitch in the U.S. as many know that 
bitches are much harder and take longer to finish than males.

Good luck with her show career. If Laurel is your handler, she is a great one !


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Big congratulations, Carol!!! Yay for Delilah!! Let's hope her winning ways continue...it sounds like she is on a roll if she has been going reserve and showing well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!* I know _zilch_ about dog showing, but I know anything poodle you have a hand in is bound for the winner's circle. I look forward to hearing more about Delilah's progress. I wish you much continued success and pleasure from her.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So very happy for you!!!! Can't wait to hear how she progresses. That is an amazing achievement; no wonder you are so proud!
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! You've reason to be excited! Want to hear about her continued showing.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Carol and Delilah! 

In keeping with your namesake, your mom is surely "Swingin on a :star:" now. 

May the winning streak continue ...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

WooHoo!! Way to go Delilah!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay Delilah!! Congratulations cbrand!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah Delilah!!

WB!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yay! Go Delilah!

Can't wait to see some updated pics !


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big congratulations to you!! Let the winning continue!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations Carol!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That's Great news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats!! thats awesome!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Congratulations, Carol! Hope things keep going in this direction for her and you!! Hope to hear more good news.... and look forward to pics of her!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations! WHOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats! I'd love to see that pretty brownie all sprayed up again!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Way to go to both of you!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

YOOOHOOOO WOOOT - WOOOT !!!!!! :target::first::target:

Somehow I missed this announcement - so sorry for the late congrats !!! I am
so happy for you : ))))))) !!!!! 

May Delilah achieve her Ch title in no time : )))!!!!! You both deserve it 110% !!!:clover:

*I DEMAND A PHOTO *!!!!!! : ))))))


----------

